# where to buy and 12gallon long rimless aquarium?



## xriddler

as the topic thread ask i am super interested in the 12 gallon long by mr aqua or GLA. the dimensions for the tank are (36 x 8.3 x 9.4in). anyone know where to get this locally?


----------



## coldmantis

I been drooling over this tank on plantedtank for a while now if you ever find it let us know, however I did see some guy buy like 6 tanks from bigal's 33g Long 48"1/4 x 12"3/4 x 13 1/2 not sure how much it is.


----------



## do_0b

goreef.com has the mr. aqua tank
they are located in montreal though


----------



## coldmantis

hmm can't be right, 90 for tank and $9 bucks for shipping? can't be that cheap


----------



## xriddler

its $150 for free shipping >.> group buy time? lol

For domestic (across Canada) delivered orders :

If your order totals: Shipping will be: 
Up to $49.99 = $9.95 
$50–$99.99 = $8.95 
$100–$149.99 = $7.95 
Over $150 = FREE 

if anyone is ordering i would like to join in for this tank


----------



## bigfishy

*Scroll down further* 

*Besides some exeptions or other promotions, FREE Shipping promotion does not apply to oversized or heavy products such as, but not limited to, lighting fixture or DIY kit, chiller, sand, salt, external water pumps.

the tank is listed as over sized and over weight

**Oversized/Overweight special handling charge 

$89.99 + $15** + $8.95 (shipping) + tax


----------



## xriddler

damn things are always too good to be true  toronto needs to get this tank now! haha


----------



## squadz

Bump! Any recent examples of where you can buy these?


----------



## Ryan s

you can get them here, but sold out at the moment.

https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main..._28311&zenid=b03937b883c5cc60863687e84efbeebd



squadz said:


> Bump! Any recent examples of where you can buy these?


----------



## squadz

Ryan s said:


> you can get them here, but sold out at the moment.
> 
> https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main..._28311&zenid=b03937b883c5cc60863687e84efbeebd
> 
> 
> 
> squadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump! Any recent examples of where you can buy these?
Click to expand...

Thank you. Any in store places you know of in the GTA?

Tried Big Al's and Petsmart, but nope.


----------



## CoryDory

Don't forget to check the turtle/reptile section of Big Als in Scarborough or any pet store. They will say tutrtle terrainium, etc. ^^ Many of these smaller long tanks will be there and are water tight.


----------



## CoryDory

Also there are tutorials on how to remove rims. All you need is a carpenters knife, a steady hand and some patience. A 12g should be just fine to remove the rim. Maybe try to get a cheapy on kijiji and experiment or ask in DIY.


----------

